# Lansford Pa group seeking new blood



## Zakath429 (Apr 30, 2005)

Hail and well Met!

I am Zakath, one of three Dungeon masters for our campaigns.  We are currently seeking new players in the Lansford, Pennsylvania area to join our group for our bi-weekly jaunt through our homebrew world. EM me at O*g*r*e*4*2*9*@*L*o*c*a*l*n*e*t*.*c*o*m (remove the astriks for the actual address and please put in comment "Brotherhood of Cthulu" so I know why you are EM me)

LET THE MADNESS BEGIN!!!!!!!


----------

